# BRBR



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I saw this off a Facebook page I follow. I was wondering if any of you have seen the same thing or would like to voice your opinion. I think that it's pretty crazy. If we have had one of the wettest years, why would this be?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One of the best water years in Northern Utah gone to waste. I don't understand the reason behind draining the units, it makes no sense.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Saw that too, it's absolutely ridiculous. This man should be fired immediately


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is there a reason as to why Bob would drain the ponds?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

WTH????? :noidea:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

didn't they drain it last year? last year was the absolute worst hunting the refuge has ever seen. I understand if they drained it last year to do some up keep with controlled burns and it's just one of those inevitable things but to do it two years in a row? If it's necessary for maintenance such as fixing culverts and spillways, I understand but if there's a habit forming of constant tweaking and meddling then the bird hunting will suffer. It will be interesting to see the reasoning and I hope they can get water in the rest ponds at least so there are at least birds in the area.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

This spring, the manager told us that he would be draining unit 2 in order to replace the water control structure. He got some funding that would allow them to make the repairs. It would be prudent to hold those funds until next year (or a low water year), or to build a coffer dam around the structure to keep some shallow water in the unit while construction is going on... I don't know if that is possible, but it would be a better solution to drying up the unit.
R


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You will find out that the way government works is if I give you X amount of dollars and you don't use it odds are you won't get more money but less since it appears that you don't need what we gave you the last time.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I heard from a good source that he is retiring this year. 

It cracks me up that they will ask for volunteer help or hunter input. And people will put forth an effort!! I wouldn't lift a finger for that refuge.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a wild guess, but I know it takes three years to eradicate phragmites, could there be a eradication program going on here?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I read somewhere (not sure where) that it had been for some phrag control and some controlled burns, but that was a comment somewhere last week, so I am not sure how accurate that was. But even if that is true, I would hope we could focus on specific units and work over the three years to combat phrag in that area while allowing other areas to maintain water levels.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

It's also frustrating considering the refuge has one the last shares of the water rights. There's miles of flood irrigation upstream before they can get more water on the ponds, and they aren't allowed to pump water until a few weeks before the youth hunt, if they get to at all.They are a junior share holder compared to most everything above. As far as phrag control, we all know that phragmite is a lot tougher than native wetland plants and it's a lot easier for the phrag seed to get hold on a dry wetland than it is for native plants. So drying up a pond only makes it even harder for duckweed and other feed to grow, while not really controlling the phrag in the first place.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe Rich should take charge of the refuge when he's done with his current projects. Let's make him a GS 10 or higher, he's a worker.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler said:


> Maybe Rich should take charge of the refuge when he's done with his current projects. Let's make him a GS 10 or higher, he's a worker.


I'm sure Bobs job is probably closer to a GS-15 position than a 10; but that's a fine idea.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

paddler said:


> Maybe Rich should take charge of the refuge when he's done with his current projects. Let's make him a GS 10 or higher, he's a worker.


Make Bear River Great Again!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Make Bear River Great Again!


And build a wall around it to keep everyone south of Perry out! And we're going to make the Wasatch Front pay for it!!!!


----------

